# DEXA Scan



## nkira (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

Yesterday I went for the DEXA scan & got the results too. I have to say that actual measurement's vary a lot from Impedance based measurement devices like Tanita.

My Tanita shows 13% BF, but it's bullshit anyways.

I am uploading the DEXA & Tanita results so that people get real life comparison of BF measurement technique, also it will be reference sample for the forum as noticed there are no DEXA results any where on the forum.

So now I have the perfect BF% measurement I was hoping to get solid diet & workout advice from Mods here, if that is not too much.

I hope that this helps other as a reference DEXA sample & I was wondering if Built would write a nice analysis for the report.

Nkira


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be delighted to do this. I have a few of my friends' DEXAs, as well as three of my own 

I'll see what I can put together from what I have. 

If anyone out there has had DEXAs taken, I'd be interested in looking at them, as well.


----------



## nkira (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that I know my lean muscle mass, Can I use it to calculate my daily protein need like grams/lb? Do you have to consider bone mass too?

I am also considering bulking. But with the current BF% I am in 2 minds.


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, you're 5'7" and you weigh 150 lbs, of which 29 lbs is fat. You'll likely partition better at about 10-12%, but unless you add some muscle first that means dieting down to under 140 lbs and honestly, I'd be loath to suggest cutting at this time. Instead, I'd suggest tightening up your diet to force maintenance, and increase your training intensity to recompose for a bit. When you start to see the kind of definition that would indicate you've put on say 5 or so pounds of muscle, you can plan your bulk.  

Oh, and target your macros around your lean mass - this includes bone.


----------



## nkira (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you please elaborate a little about partitioning? I really don't know anything about it.

When you say "Increase Training Intensity" do you mean heavy weights low rips?

Should I include alternate day cardio for the fat loss? Can I follow your "how-to-do-cardio-if-you-must"?


----------



## nkira (Apr 9, 2009)

I just found this
Nutrient Partitioning « Total-Fit


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

What I meant was how well you will deliver your excess calories to your muscles as opposed to your fat cells. The fatter you are, the worse you'll partition in a caloric surplus because insulin resistance increases with adiposity. Lean out a bit, stabilize your weight; your insulin sensitivity will improve and you'll partition better - i.e. you'll direct a few more calories toward muscle than fat. Note that dieted-down lean people have to let their weight stabilize before they do this or they'll "rebound" - when you come off a diet - any kind of diet - you'll be insulin resistant relative to what you will be once your weight stabilizes. Insulin resistance while cutting is GOOD because, by inhibiting glycogen storage, your muscle cells are forced to rely on bodyfat for energy, which is muscle-sparing. Bodybuilding.com - Big Cat - The Physiology Of Fat Loss Part 2! 

Note how everything changes in a caloric surplus. For example, on a bulk, insulin resistance is BAD because excess calories, especially in the presence of insulin, will be shuttled toward fat stores. 

It's important to know your geography when navigating recomposition.


----------



## nkira (Apr 9, 2009)

Built said:


> It's important to know your geography when navigating recomposition.



Now what's that suppose to mean Or r u just pulling my leg

I really don't understand women's.. But that's a totally different subject 

So to diet down to under 140 lbs what macros would you advice? I am keeping my protein at 1.2 Grams/Lbs that is including bones as you said.

So calories from protein are constant and the remaining are to come from fat's and carbs. 

I am thinking that reducing carbs would help, right or did i just messed it up?

Also when fats are mentioned obviously we refer to "Unsaturated Fats" but then "Unsaturated Fats" are further divided as,

*Unsaturated Fats:-*
Monounsaturated fat
Polyunsaturated fat
Trans fat (Established link between coronary diseases so i guess less is better))

*Omega fatty acids:*
ω−3
ω−6
ω−9
(The optimal ratio of ω6 to ω3 is thought to be 4 to 1 or lower.)


So i was wondering how should one plan fats or am I making it all complicated?


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

I just load up on omega 3, ignore the rest because it kinda takes care of itself, and yeah, keep protein and fat as high as your calories will allow, ditching all but pre and post workout starches since protein and fat are essential, but carbohydrate is not. Why keep something you don't absolutely need anything higher than it has to be for your comfort?


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

So lets see, Total Weight 150lbs with 19.4% Fat. 

That comes to 29.1 lbs of fat & 120.9lbs of lean muscle. Considering 1.2 Grams of protein per lbs of lean mass, That Comes to 145Grams of Proteins. 

For proteins I am considering - eggs, fish, chicken, milk & whey.

 So I calculate the calories from protein 1 Gram of Protein = 4 Calories Total Cals from Protein - 145 x 4 = 580 Cals 

Considering a daily calories intake for maintenance as 2000 Calories. (I used a little guess work here, tried various online "weight maintenance calculator" and from the various answers decided to use 2000 calories per day as my maintenance, while entering my weight I entered only my lean mass weight. 

So now 2000 - 580 Cals (Protein) = 1420 Cals I should be getting 1420 cals from carbs & fats alone.

Now I am stuck here, what break up of fat & carb should I follow to get 1420 calories? Obviously lower carbs.

I was considering 40(C) : 60(F) ratio.


Does this rambling sounds OK? Oh and how do I factor in bone mass?


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

Pics loaded, Hairy as Wolf


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

By taking reference from your "*** READ ME FIRST - Homework #1 for Newbies ***" I am considering adding  half a gram of fat per pound lean mass.

So that's 120.9 (Lean mass) X 0.5 (Grams fat)
= 60,45 Grams Fat

1 Gram Fat = 9 Cals
Calories from fat :- 60.45 x 9
= 544 Calories

So, 
2000(Assumes Maintenance) - 580 cals (P) - 544 clas (F)

Leaves 876 Cals from carbs.

So the final diet looks like,

Total 2000 Calories,
Proteins :- 580 Cals
Fats :- 544 Cals
Carbs :- 876 Cals

How does this look? I know its not 100% possible to match food intake with the theoretical values, but I guess around 5% here & there should be Ok right?

For Maintenance :- I should try to stay at 2000 Cals per day
For Bulking :- Increase 10-15% of maintenance
For Cut :- Reduce 10-15% of maintenance (Fat stays same, Increase Protein & Drop Carbs)

Can some one review this and post a verdict?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

Moron me  should have read the Built's "*** READ ME FIRST - Homework #1 for Newbies ***" long time back.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 10, 2009)

Where can one get a DEXA scan at?  Expensive for the scan?


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

In Vancouver, Nuclear Medicine at Lion's Gate Hospital will do it, about a hundred bucks - or about seventy if you have a PT call it in.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 10, 2009)

Built said:


> In Vancouver, Nuclear Medicine at Lion's Gate Hospital will do it, about a hundred bucks - or about seventy if you have a PT call it in.



Darn, I live in the States.  Looks like I'll have to do a search.


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

Where in States? I can look it up for you.

Built any comments on the number crunching & the pics?


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

Here you go,

Sage Medical Group | Chicago, IL | DexKnows.com™

CenterWatch Clinical Research Profile (430) Trial #430, Radiant Research - Chicago, Chicago, IL

Check if these are Ok, they all have DEXA equipment. Give them a call see what they say.

Good Luck


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

With approximately 120 lbs of lean mass, yeah, get in at least 120g of protein and at least 60g of fat. Fill the remainder of your calorie limit with whatever combination of protein, carb and fat you find comfortable. 

If you're cutting, I'd highly recommend going higher on the protein. Not only is it more satiating than carbohydrate, but it'll help keep you "nitrogen-positive" - that is to say, taking in more protein than you release.


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

Some more in case required,

Imaging Services in the Chicago Area: Resurrection Health Care

Nuclear Medicine - Northwestern Memorial Hospital - Chicago


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

I am considering dieting down to something near 140lbs and keep heavy weights & low rips. 

Is that OK? I really need some guide lines here.



Built said:


> Well, you're 5'7" and you weigh 150 lbs, of which 29 lbs is fat. You'll likely partition better at about 10-12%, but unless you add some muscle first that means dieting down to under 140 lbs and honestly, I'd be loath to suggest cutting at this time. Instead, I'd suggest tightening up your diet to force maintenance, and increase your training intensity to recompose for a bit. When you start to see the kind of definition that would indicate you've put on say 5 or so pounds of muscle, you can plan your bulk.
> 
> Oh, and target your macros around your lean mass - this includes bone.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd diet down very, very slowly while you tighten up your diet and your training. When you start to see a little more definition, gradually increase the calories and get some size on.


----------



## nkira (Apr 11, 2009)

Any advice on tightening up the training?


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2009)

Dunno what you're doing exactly right now. I'd focus on 5x5 heavy compounds, toss in some 8-12 rep accessory work but not too much. Build up your endurance base slightly, do a bit of interval work.


----------



## nkira (Apr 11, 2009)

Task is taken up. Will report progress.

Built thanks  for all the help 

What is accessory work?


----------



## the7zen (Apr 11, 2009)

*something like this*

Monday: Horizontal pull and push; deads 5x5, rows 3x8, flat or incline barbell bench 5x5, flat or incline dumbbell bench 3x8
Wednesday: Legs; back squats 5x5, front squats 3x8, Glute Ham Raises or Romanian deads 5x5, walking lunges 3x8 each leg
Friday: Vertical push and pull: cleans/clean and press/push press 5x5, Olympic bar corner press 3x8, Weighted chins 5x5, single-arm lat pulldowns 3x8


all the 3X8 s are accessory work....

This is actually one of Built's prescription in another similar thread.


----------



## nkira (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks the7zen for making it clear, i am now looking threads in Training section so that I can read, read, read & read.


----------



## nkira (Apr 20, 2009)

How serious is post workout insulin spike (Addition of dextrose to post workout shake). I don't want to add carbs unnecessarily.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

It's helpful, but overrated - if your preworkout nutrition is in place, post workout is far less critical.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 20, 2009)

the spike IMHO is seriously overrated. I prefer old fashioned oats for my pwo. I'd say try that first. 
nkira, follow Built's advice to the T. She really knows her shit. 
For interval work, I'd try reading her site. Plenty of GREAt info there. She really helped me get organized and completely changed the way I think about a lot of stuff as well as how I look.


----------



## nkira (Apr 20, 2009)

I usually eat half an apple & few grams (around 10 grams) of whey protein pre workout (30mins prior to workout) but ready to mod it if required. 

Post workout I again take whey & later dinner.

What should I do?

juggernaut what are you referring to by saying  "pwo" pre or post?


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

pwo usually refers to "post". 

Apple and whey is fine. Post, have your whey with something starchy and or sweet.


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

starchy, hmmm.... wondering what healthy choices I have.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not crazy about fructose after a workout. An hour later yes, but not after a workout.


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I also have to look out for how carbs make me feel in terms of hunger, but I have noticed around an hour after my post protein shake I do feel hungry again!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

well, it does matter that you probably expended a boatload of calories just from training and add cardio the equation and you get an even deeper deficit going. The calories ingested after a workout dont come close to filling the void left behind. Really, its no wonder you feel hungry after an hour.


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

But if I take fish oil caps with the sake then my hunger stays at bay.


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

I just noticed that I miss typed "Shake" as "Sake"!!!! Sake is alcoholic drinks!!! I don't do alcohol & fish oil caps with sake!! Yuk!

Color me stupid.


----------



## newUser (Jun 21, 2009)

*DEXA Hip ROI*

Dear All

I am very new to the group. I am searching for some literature on how does HIP regions of Interests are placed on DEXA scans i.e. femoral neck, whole hip, and wards triangle ? Any help would be very highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot
Tanuj


----------



## nkira (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you a DEXA operator? Why do you need this information? Just Curious.


----------



## newUser (Jun 21, 2009)

I am not a dexa operator, i am a phd student, developing a software tool to Quantify Dynamic PET images at the Hip. I am trying to replicate the ROI's that are use in dexa on to the PET images and that's why i need to understand how are those ROI's drawn on the Dexa hip images. I have been trying to read a lot of books but not really helpful. The best info i got up till now is following...

The default hip analysis includes a midline that must be placed correctly for the other sites to be identified correctly. The preferred position for the rectangular femoral neck box differs for the different manufacturers. For GE Lunar, the femoral neck box is located by the analysis program at the narrowest and lowest density section of the neck; typically this will be about half way between the femoral head and the trochanter. For Hologic the box is on the distal part of the femoral neck. This induces a large difference among these 2 measurements, because of a gradient of BMD all along the femoral neck (the proximal being the highest, the distal being the lowest). Thus careful checking of the femoral neck box is mandatory.

but in order to produce the ROI's correctly i need more information.
Thax for any help


----------



## newUser (Jun 21, 2009)

i also like that.....

QUIET IS MIGHT. SOLITUDE IS STRENGTH. INTROVERSION IS POWER


sounds cool


----------

